# My dogs



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Trying to see if I can get this to work. Dogs that I've owned before. Will try and get current one if he stops moving for long enough.




  








556946_307813509320511_1167707736_n




__
Blacky90


__
Mar 23, 2021











  








621326_303023386466190_1876354013_o




__
Blacky90


__
Mar 23, 2021


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Old dog of mine- Tina


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

UYIZ1788 (2)




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








IMG_0068




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








IMG_0017 (2)




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








CLOW2354 (2)




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








UGQJ4073




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Blacky, ratonero valenciano





  








Bla




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0802 (1).JPGp




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0830.JPGok




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0861




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0837 (1)




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0835




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021











  








IMG_0002




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 3, 2021


----------

